# Needle Valve Mod Using Bayou Classic Regulator



## tt ace (Sep 30, 2012)

I was having problems regulating the heat on my Masterbuilt 30" Vertical Propane Smoker. After researching possible solutions for the problem, I decided a needle valve would definitely help. I looked at possible mods and settled on getting the Bayou Classic 0-30 Adjustable Regulator, M5HPR-30. This is a high pressure regulator and my smoker utilizes low pressure, but this is what was advertised on the Bayou Classic webpage:


> The Bayou Classic PSI Adjustable Propane Regulator has a PSI range of 0 to 30. This adjustable propane regulator is the propane regulator you should purchase if you do not know how many PSIs your propane burner can handle. You can put this regulator on a grill, low pressure outdoor propane burner or high pressure propane burner. Adjust the PSIs until you see a nice, crisp flame.


Instead of trying to buy all the parts separately, I bought the whole kit at a great price on Amazon.

 













CIMG0900.JPG



__ tt ace
__ Sep 30, 2012





               













CIMG0903.JPG



__ tt ace
__ Sep 30, 2012






The installation process was very easy to do.  I laid the smoker on the side and unscrewed the hose.













CIMG0905.JPG



__ tt ace
__ Sep 30, 2012






I then attached the hose from the new regulator.













CIMG0907.JPG



__ tt ace
__ Sep 30, 2012






Do not overtighten this connection!!!  Attach the regulator unit to the propane bottle and check for leaks.  You can pour soapy water on the connection and check for bubbles.  Straighten up the smoker and you are ready to go!













CIMG0913.JPG



__ tt ace
__ Sep 30, 2012






I smoked ribs to try it out and it worked like a charm.  I did all adjustments at the regulator, leaving my knob on the smoker on high. I was able to make small adjustments that held well.

A couple of hints: 

Turn the gas on and off at the propane bottle first. 

Prior to starting make sure the door to the smoker is open.  Turn the adjustment knob on the smoker to high (some start it on as lower setting, i.e. your preference).  Slowly turn the valve on the regulator open until you can just hear the hissing of gas.  Then light the smoker.

I put a mark on the regulator control knob approximately where the temperature held at 225.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice write up and great pics! This should really help people who need a little more control with their gassers!

I use the needle valve and have wondered how well the regulator works, now I know!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## tt ace (Oct 1, 2012)

What I liked about this regulator is that it came with a needle valve.  You get the best of both worlds!!


----------



## nymjk (Oct 1, 2012)

TT Ace, 

I see from the pics (which are GREAT by the way, thanks much) that you have your cooker wrapped in some sort of thermal blanket.  I was thinking about doing something like that now that the colder weather is upon us.  What? where? how? (I believe in brevity).

Thanks


----------



## tt ace (Oct 5, 2012)

To find out about the thermal blanket, go to http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...rbuilt-vertical-propane-smoker/20#post_842723 and see what I did.  Hope you enjoy the tutorial!!


----------



## cdn777 (Dec 5, 2015)

I took the recommendations on needle valve mods and using TT Ace's recommendation of plugging every other hole in the burner with stove cement. I am now able to control the temp and hold it where I want. 225 is easy now.


----------

